# goat diaper help!!



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

So did the deed yesterday!! Road Trip to Yarrows!! Went to get Pebbles and Bam-Bam and came home with a third...still scratching my head on that one :teehee:

Anywho the boys settled right in (yes that is plural I now have 2 spotted bucks)

Little Pebbles is well a handful to say the least, since she is being bottled she is inside hrmm I can't go anywhere fast or she freaks out!! Her diaper keeps falling off, so I duck taped the tabs, she keeps nibbling at it and it doesn't look comfortable, I have the crate set up right by my bed but that wasn't good enough midnight she woke up and cried herself crazy hmmmm so I took her out, fed her a bit and must of fell asleep. Woke up and her diaper had fallen off and I had a wet shoulder but she looked comfy. This morning TK(the adhd kitty) found out that Pebbles is fun to chase then Pebbles found out TK is just as fun to chase until she hit the kitchen linoleum and slid. Proud of her though she stayed on her feet!!
So diaper help please since it may be I have a another bed mate...2 dogs, 2 cats, and a goat...who knew!

Oh pics when she stops moving promise!!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Got her!! Took a bit 









and there she goes again!









oh yeah those are the blankets I have to wash now lol


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

She is beautiful but where are the pictures of your new little bucks?

I think Yarrow must be the top enabler here! Hehehe! You went for 2 goats & came home with 3!

Oh, & no advice on the diaper since I have never kept one in the house I can't help there. My dh would have a fit if I had a baby goat, the 2 dogs & both of us in the bed, he already complains about the 2 dogs in there.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah gonna have to head out to the barn in a bit to get their pics working on kid proofing the house, she really likes nibbling on the card board boxes while I try to pack stuff. I seriously can't leave the room without her freaking out! She will follow my DD only if she can't find me...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Can't help with the diaper but she sure is cute!


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Put an appropriate-size human infant's onesie on over the diaper. It will hold it in place and also make her look really cute (not that she isn't already absolutely darling!).

Another solution: baby suspenders.

If you don't know anyone with baby things to spare, you can buy onesies for sure and usually baby suspenders too, used, very cheaply at second hand and charity thrift shops.

Sue


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

The first time I made a hole for her tail I made it to big, first time she peed it shot right out the hole!! Everything is a mountain to climb and she absolutely loves bouncing on the bed!
Don't get me wrong I am a firm believer that a goat should be a goat, but I don't have any other kids here right now, afraid she is going to grow up thinking she is human! LOL

Onesie's thats a great idea! Yarrow said she was used to a kiddie coat so that shouldn't bother here.
Ahhh need to go save the newspaper from Pebbles...


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

LOL, she sure is cute and looks like she is having a blast!


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

We have found out that you buy a size bigger and put them on really tight. Not to tight to hurt her though. She is adorable. We have four bottle babies in the house right now. It sure is crazy at times here.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL..what a precious little goat!! Don't know anything about diapers and goat babies..but I hope you find some help real soon. Those pictures made my day!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Very pretty little girl.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

ok pics of the boys
The little one is Bam-Bam, the bigger one well I keep thinking of chunky Monkey the icecream...

























cool thing is they are not related!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh my! They are beautiful boys! Are you lucky!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, diaper too small. 

I know how you came away with three! Susie has BEAUTIFUL goats! Addictive immediately.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

hehehee... she looks adorable in her diaper!!! I'm no help either.. since I've got wooden floors and just follow along mopping up puddles... I've not slept with a kid.. but my daughter spent several nights on the floor with a wee one... I know there are people on here who DO diaper.. I've seen pics... Andrea.. be sure and leave her OUT Of the diaper as much as you can.. would hate her to get diaper rash ect... she looks happy!!!! (and yes, I am an enabler...

#2 is the last kid born here last summer.. wayyyy later then everyone else.. a single buck.. weaned really too soon, put in with too big of pen mates.. he looks rough and need some TLC (and minerals) but he will turn around still... 

Anyone remember the 3 *frat boys* ??? well, they are yearlings now..goat goat #3 that I sent home with her is Ralph (brown with BIG cream/white spots.. I bought him in TN.(when I bought the black & white spotted/splashed guy named Edge -they live with Gloomy's son, Walker... Ralph's mother finished her championship back in the fall... he's a nice looking guy- gonna sire lots of spots too... BUT, I have other spotted bucks and we are buying up semen to do some Ai's this fall.. Once I was honest with myself.. I knew he wouldn't get used enough here to justify hanging on to him.. With Winterrwolf just getting started and wanting spotted babies of her own, down the road.. he just *needed* to be loaded up and sent home with her... I know they are trying to get a bigger place of their own.. I told her to think of him as a early *home warming gift*

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Since she is so much trouble you should send her to me lol. 

I do not use diapers, too messy, my bottle kids stay in the mud room and pee on pads. They learn in a day not to pee on the floor. They do not like the back splash so they go on puppy pads. If I run out I put an old towel down and they use that. Poop, well they never stop that or care where that falls. 

Bottle kids do better in pairs. She screams because she does not want to be left alone. If you leave her home she will most likely scream the entire time you are gone. When I had my very first bottle kid my family said I needed to find a way to shut off my "personal alarm". She yelled for me from the minute she knew I was leaving the house till I got back. That is how I came to have my giant Nubian wether. I sold her 2 yrs ago but he is still here lol. 
So get her a friend close to her age, it helps. Yes I am an enabler  but single bottle kids are more work since they are velcroed to you. 
I do not let them have run of the house since they get into everything, try to eat everything and got on everything. I once let a sick goat kid sleep with me and she chewed on my hair and I lost a good chunk, I thought it was just knotted but she managed to cut it and when I went to brush it out I realize she had cut it! 

Congrats on all your new goats.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

thaiblue12 said:


> Since she is so much trouble you should send her to me lol.
> 
> I do not use diapers, too messy, my bottle kids stay in the mud room and pee on pads. They learn in a day not to pee on the floor. They do not like the back splash so they go on puppy pads. If I run out I put an old towel down and they use that. Poop, well they never stop that or care where that falls.
> 
> ...


I was really wishing I had an extra bottle buckling yesterday to send home with her.. but everyone from the first wave of kidding is spoken for... Kidding starts again on the 19th... so there could be an extra there>> HOWEVER.. we are a 3 or 4 hour drive for her.. anyone closer??? (up towards Jeff City??? we are down on the MO/AR border)

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

well figured out to cut a slit for her tail not a hole, I was also cutting it too high so the diaper was barely on her tail end.
DD ran to town and got the biggest onesie that DG had to offer (9 month old)
Last pic I promise ;P


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Those boys are striking & so cute, Love all the spots & that little onsie is adorable!


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I wish I could FedEx her a wether boy I have plenty  

Yarrow it looks like Fural on her head, if so where did you find it or it's like? I miss mine and use always spray my kids heads with it after disbudding.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

thaiblue12 said:


> I wish I could FedEx her a wether boy I have plenty
> 
> Yarrow it looks like Fural on her head, if so where did you find it or it's like? I miss mine and use always spray my kids heads with it after disbudding.


LOL... YES it is FURAL.. sadly it's my last year of *yellow headed kids*... I got wind of there not EVER going to be more.. and bought up all the cans I could find.. down to the last can.... just about enough to do heads on the next wave of babies... NOT sure what I'm going to use next year????

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh my goodness she is cute in that onesie! The bucks are very handsome boys too.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

couple years ago had a baby that had to be kept in the house kept her in a playpen lined with news papers would let her out when I was in here so I could watch her my rat terrier decided it would be fun to play chase was really funny to watch them play but when they started jumping on the bed and running around on it I deided she had to go into the barn I think my little dog missed her playmate good luck with your new little one


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

ohhh no more boys!! Right now I have Shaq, CRackers, Bam-Bam, Ralph-Monkey (Bucks) and Seeker (wether). Only have Pawnee, Cookie and Pebbles for girls. I am in boy overload!!! Cookie is mini saanen and to small to ever breed with any of the boys but Crackers (mini saanen) so am slowly going to work on getting more does hehe


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

What absolutely beautiful babies!!!!


----------

